# 104 Year Old Lady Stays Happy With Her Knitting for Others



## SeaBreeze

This gal currently knits hats for children who need them, see what contributes to her longevity...http://www.today.com/health/104-yea...r-longevity-1D80378154?cid=par-huffingtonpost


----------



## Raven

Staying busy doing something for others helps this lady  enjoy
every day.  She is a great example for us all.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Oh how lovely.   I missed this, I think I may have to change my settings, I don't see some threads when they are posted, I

Update, not my settings, I'm just getting old and blind.


----------

